# Wer kennt den Fisch?



## Sockeye (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich haenge gerade in Chile rum. An der Kueste beissen diese kleinen Raeuber wie wild. Sie machen einen riesen Spass an der leichten Spinnangel. Sie sind ca. 25-35cm lang und rauben an der Oberflaeche.

Nur was sind das fuer Fische??


















VG aus Chile,
Sockeye


----------



## Fischer93 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Sieht fast so aus wie ne Tuhnfisch art, mit den kleinen stumpfen zacken vor der Schwanzflosse.


----------



## Nitro (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

das ist die 16strahlige Bastardmakrele.


----------



## Wollebre (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

evtl. junge Wahoos. Das Maul könnte dafür sprechen. Die kämpfen auch wie die Teufel.


----------



## BallerNacken (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*



Nitro schrieb:


> das ist die 16strahlige Bastardmakrele.



Die Bastardmakrele hat eine geteilte Rückenflosse. Dieser Fisch hier allerdings nicht. 

Ich finde auch, das das Ding extrem nach nem kleinen Wahoo aussieht. Passt von den Flossen her, vom Maul und der Körperform her.


----------



## Fischfütterer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Gute Frage...!
Von der Form des hinteren Drittels(Foto 3), sowie der Kopfform würde ich auf Wahoo tippen... Aber der hat keine solche Rückenflosse!
Und eine Bastardmakrele sieht gänzlich anders aus...

Keine Ahnung#c


----------



## Nitro (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

ich sehe min.2 Rückenflossen...


----------



## Grützen Karl (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Sieht diesem Seehecht sehr ähnlich... http://www.fischinfo.de/pdf/broschuere.pdf


----------



## rauber83 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

ich tippe auf irgendeine schlagenmakrele. wo hast du den fisch gefangen? in der nacht? tief?


----------



## BallerNacken (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

doch die Rückenflosse passt doch gut zu einem Wahoo...#6


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

100 % schlangenmakrele.
Welche art ? schwer zu sagen, bei denen liegt noch einiges im dunkeln...  sind ja wohl auch eher tiefseefische,
wobei eine art auch gerne mal an die oberfläche kommt.
Schade man kann auf den pics den genauen verlauf der seitenlinie nicht sehen.

Z.


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Die seitenlinie bringt uns weiter.
Die biegt ja scheinbar scharf nach oben im bereich
hintere rückenflosse.
Da bleibt mir nur noch zu vermuten es ist`:

thyrsites atun 

eine bis zu 2 meter lange und dabei nur 6 kg schwere
schlangenmakrelenart die an allen küsten der südlichen
kontinente anzutreffen ist. 
Ein beliebter angelfisch ,  er kämpft.
Soll auch gut schmecken, kein wunder, die japaner sind ganz scharf drauf.

In manchen gegenden wird er auch als snoek bezeichnet, ist ja immer so eine sache mit den namen.

Snoek ist da ein sehr gutes beispiel , wieviele arten den gleichen namen tragen.

red snapper sage ich da nur oder auch kingfish

Z.


----------



## Roosterfish (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Ein Snoek ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Denke auch, dass das ein kleiner Wahoo (auch genannt Saltwater Rocket) ist. Wenn die die Metergröße erreichen, machen die einen Höllendampf. Erst wenn man sie mit Kopf in Richtung Boot gedreht hat, hat man halb gewonnen.
Wahoos erreichen im Wasser eine Geschwindigkeit von 120 km/h.

Roosterfish


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Nein, ein snook ist das mit sicherheit nicht

aber vielleicht doch ein ´´ snöök ´´,  so spreche ich das aus.
War mal in holland, da hat man so zum hecht gesagt.

Und in anderen ländern tragen verschiedene fische  auch diesen namen.

50 cm wahoos sehen genau so aus wie ihre eltern,
nur viel  farbenprächtiger sind sie.

Und einen weiteren namen haben wir dann auch noch gefunden: 

 sierra comun

 das soll der handelsname von dem tier für den chilenischen markt sein.

Eine wirklich interessante fischfamilie diese schlangenmakrelen.

Z.


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Ja wenn du ihn an der Küste in Chile gefangen hast ,denke ich auch das es sogenannter Seirra ist,die fängt man oft dort.Habe ihn auch vor der Insel Chiloe gefangen etwas ein Meter lang.u viel kleine bei einer Kutterangeltur mit dem Angelverein alcatras vor Valparadiso.Was sagen die Einheimischen,die kennen ihn doch!|kopfkrat Das mit den Namen ist so eine Sache,wie schon gesagt wenn man in Lateinamerika reist u.fischt, lernt man viele verschiedene Fischearten unter den gleichen Namen kennen,aber sie sind oft mit einander verwand u.deshalb sehen sie sich oft, in der Form ähnlich.Ich habe gestern im Pacifik (Oaxacaküste) mit meinem Kajak auch ein Sierra gefangen der sieht ganz anders aus u.die Sierras die ich vor Cancún gefangen habe auch.Die sind aber alle mit einander verwandt.Das sind wohl alles Makrelen u.ich finde sie schmecken nicht gut. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## zulu (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

In der tat.

Dem pic nach zu urteilen glaube ich

das was da auf deinem paddel liegt, ist wirklich eine serra.

ich glaube aus der familie scomberomorus , irgendwas in richtung cero

also ein kleiner bruder von der gewaltigen cavalla.

Serra und sierra ist ein name der von allen spanisch sprechenden fischern dieser welt

für eine vielzahl verschiedener fische gebräuchlich ist.


Mehr pics zum rätseln bitte.

Z.


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Habemal in Fishbase gesucht u.den wissenschaftlichen Namen befunden von der Sierra die ich in Mexico am Pacifik gefangen habe.Sie jagen an der playas u.heissen sierra pacific , _Scomberomorus sierra_ .G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Marlin1 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Lass uns mal nicht übertreiben. 

Der Fisch hat definitiv jedenfalls gar nichts mit einem Wahoo zu tun.

Eine Schlangenmakrele ist das ganz sicher, aber bei den Namen
gibt es ein Problem, von den Teilen habe ich sehr ähnliche über Mexico, Costa-Rica bis Equador gefangen. 

Die haben lokal immer unterschiedliche Namen und sind auch hier
in Europa gar nicht bekannt oder gehandelt.
Meistens irgendetwas mir Sierra, aber mit den Spanischen Makrelen und Kingfischen haben sie gar nichts gemein.

Egal, fang die Teile und habe Spass, essen kann man die bestimmt auch.

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## zulu (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Na prima, dann sind wir uns ja einig.

ganz amüsanter trööt

hat niemand pics von irgendwelchen rätselfischen, die er hier mal zeigen kann ?

Z.


----------



## serviola (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Nö, 
aber das Thema ist schon deshalb interessant, weil ich im März beruflich erneut nach Chile muss. Habe zufällig Zeit und werde 3 Wochen Urlaub draus machen.
Es sind ja einige mit entsprechender Erfahrung unter euch.

Punta Choros hat es mir beim letzen Mal angetan, da müsste auch fischtechnisch was gehen. Immer wieder las und sah ich auch von unglaublich grossen Schwertfischen.

Wer kann was beisteuern?  Auch Bootverleih etc....


----------



## zulu (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Da war ich noch nie aber da kann man auf dem fischmarkt bestimmt seltene fische ablichten. Mach das doch und stelle die pics hier rein.

Z.


----------



## corvina (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Moin, ich wäre auch für jede Information dankbar. Bin Ende Februar für drei Wochen in Chile. Eine Woche ist schon für den Süden verplant, von Puerto Mont aus auf der Carretera Austral, natürlich mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute. Dann sind wir aber auch noch einige Tage am Strand, nördlich von Santiago. Bin für jede Info dankbar, speziell auch was mit Ausfahrten möglich ist und was für Köder (Kunstköder) gut laufen. Besten Dank und viele Grüße, G.


----------



## Tortugaf (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

*corvina*; Die Antwort auf deine Frage müsste eigendlich ein eigendes Thema sein.
Ausser Forellen u.guten Lachsbeständen ist Chile eher eine Entäuschung für mich gewesen.Ich war aber dort im Süden nicht lange genug um mich besser vertraut zumachen.Klar gibt es dort genug Fische,aber ich hatte mehr erwartet bei dieser Küste. Es gibt dort natürlich auch gute Angebote in Sachen Forellen u.Lachs angeln ,aber das habe ich nicht gesucht, die sind wohl sehr exklusiv u.teuer.
Der Anglersport aus unseren Verständnis, insbesondere Meeresangeln, ist dort noch nicht so entwickelt. Das Boote mieten ist schwierig ,weil es kaum Angebote zum Sportangeln gibt.
Nehme alles mit was du brauchst,denn mit dem Kaufen von "  hochwertigen  " Angelsachen sieht es schlecht aus.
Es gibt zwar genug kleine Läden mit einem geringen Angebot was aber für den Normalverbrauch reicht,ist halt nicht das Ultraneue.
Was man dort an Kunstköder bekommt, reicht u.funktioniert gut , vieles war für mich neu u.interesant.
Rollen u.Ruten sind uralt u.nicht vergleichbar mit den was bei uns in den Läden rumsteht 
Ich habe auf der Insel Chiloe gefischt am Meer u.in Fluss (rio Chepu).In den Fluss habe ich kleinen Wobbler mit den Kajak geschleppt u. ein sehr grossen Lachs gefangen u. viel schmackhafte Forellen.Die Chilenen schleppen dort mit kleinen Motorbooten am Wochenende.Fast der ganze Fluss ist nicht von Ufer befischbar,nur an der Mündung in den Pacifik gibt es längere Abschnitte ohne dichte Vegetation Dieser Strand ist auch ein Platz der mir zum Corvina fischen empfohlen wurde.Habe es ein Nacht probiert u.mich fürchterlich erkältet.Am Morgen war meine Kleidung durchnässt vom Tau, den darf man nicht unterschätzen. 
Am Meer lief das Brandungsangel sehr schlecht,hatte in kleinen felsigen Buchten entweder ein Haufen Seespinnen o. nur kleine Roballos .An Playa habe ich auf der berühmten Corvina probiert aber ohne Erfolg.Die einheimischen gehen an eine grossen Sandstrand nehmen ein fettes Krallenblei u.als Köder Muscheln(Almejas,Puri,Schecken,peces reyes(kleine Fische),Anchoas in Salz u.o.in Sägemehl gelegt damit sie fest bleiben u.kleine Würmer so ähnlich wie unserer Schlickwurm.Der Topköder auf Corvina ist ein etwa 20cm langer Wurm, der mehr wie ein oranger Schlauch aussieht u.nur im Süden lebt.Ich habe den Namen leider nicht im Kopf,aber in Ancud, ist ein Eisenwarenhändler mit einem kleinen Angebot von Angelwaren.Dort hat mir ein Angestellter freundlichweise,er ist einleidenschaftlicher Angler, den Tip gegeben u.hat mir die Adresse von einen Mapuche geben, der diese Köder sammelt u.verkauft.
Wenn ich die Chilenen beim fischen zusah,habe ich mich machmal gefragt,warum ich so ein Haufen Zeug durch die Gegend trage.
Im Norden(Iquiquice u.Arica)gab es noch andere Ködern.Dort war ich eine ganze Weile u.kann mehr zun Thema sagen.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## serviola (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Hallo Tortugaf,
ich mache einen neuen Tread auf. Ich werde von oben bis unten unterwegs sein.


----------



## corvina (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

@Tortugaf: Schon mal besten Dank fuer Deine ausfuehrliche Antwort. Ich geh jetzt mal rueber in den neuen Thread von Seriola.

Viele Gruesse, G.


----------



## Pargo Man (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt den Fisch?*

Prima Foto, trotzdem nicht einfach... aber schmackhaft...

Zulu, der Recht hat, und auch alle anderen: Guter Wurf... findet mein FAO-Bestimmungsbuch.

Der Knabe ist wahrscheinlich ein "Sierra" (Spanisch die Säge) , Französisch "Escolier" oder auch "Snoek" (Englisch... zumindest in Namibia und RSA so genannt).

Thyrsites Atun (Euphrase 1871)
synonimus
Leionura Atun (Euphrasen 1871)
Leionura Atun dentatus (Bloch & Schneider 1801)

Schwarmbildend, mit 60cm geschlechtsreif, adulte Tiere in 100 bis 250m Tiefe, üblicherweise dann 140cm, ausnahmsweise bis 200cm.

Ich hab es noch nicht im Netz gecheckt... sah aber recht exakt so aus wie der Chilene hier oben...

Schlangenthune etc sehen tatsächlich anders aus, sind mordgut auf dem Grill und heissen bei uns Degenfisch, Peixe Espada...


----------

